# EAA/CZ Parts compatability??



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm new to the CZ world. As I understand things, the EAA guns are very similar to the CZs. Is there any parts compatability between the two brands? 
For instance, would the EAA .22LR conversion work with a CZ frame?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Bump.
Seriously, is there any interchangeability between the 2 brands?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I know the mags are not interchangable anymore. If any part would be I would imaginge the mags would be. I can't say though

RCG


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I posted your question on the EAA board I belong too

All Tanfoglio And Witness Pistols Forum - Question from another forum - Powered by ForumCo.com - The Forum Company

Here is what it says:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

recoilguy.. Both CZ and Tanfoglio pistols have evolved so answering you question may be confined to which Tanfoglio model and which CZ model. Example the earlier CZ 75 and TZ 75 shared grips and Mags. Most likely some springs.

As for as the Witness 22 cal conversion kit fitting on a CZ I doubt it but I have not tried this so I can not say for a certainty. den_stinett may know he is very much on top of the conversion issue. I will tell you this the CZ kit on the CZ 75 or 85 is a much better kit than the Witness.

With both pistols still in production and parts available for both, I would not try to mix or match. R S 
I hope this helps .......there guys know their EAA weapons!!!!!

RCG


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks. I will just buy the CZ kit.


----------

